
OpenCore Computer attempts sale of Hackintosh systems - harambae
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/14/opencore-computer-attempts-sale-of-hackintosh-systems/
======
daniel-thompson
Here's how you pay for it (seriously!):

> The Escrow Process Explained: You configure your system and then pay 30% of
> the total price. This 30% deposit serves to show as a commitment on your
> part that you do intend to actually complete the order while we build your
> machine. The 10% actual USD value of the deposit is subtracted from the
> outstanding amount that will be settled in escrow. Once we’ve built your
> computer, we’ll snap a picture of your shiny new machine along with the
> exclusive, one-off serial number (case and OS screenshots) which we assign
> to all machines. We inform you that we’re ready to ship. You sign up at
> Bitrated.com and email us with your Bitrated ID. We create a very simple
> escrow contract on Bitrated. You deposit the remaining BTC funds in the
> Bitrated multi-signature escrow wallet. We then ship your new system and add
> the tracking number to the Bitrated system. Once the tracking number is
> confirmed as valid, then you must release payment immediately. If you don’t,
> then we’ll have to call upon a bitrated escrow arbitrator to release the
> funds. Our only responsibility is to build and ship the system which is why
> we expect you to agree to fast release of funds after we provide online
> verifiable tracking.

------
steveharman
I give them a fortnight, allowing for a little delay with postal services and
Apple's legal team possibly working remotely on the cease & desist.

------
osy
They stole the logo and name of the well known Hackintosh bootloader
(OpenCore)—-none of the developers are involved with this scam and are pretty
pissed about it.

------
wayneftw
Why don’t they sell just the hackintosh hardware but without the OS pre-
installed? Then ship explicit instructions on how to do the perfectly
reproducible installation on your own...

------
kohtatsu
They only accept BTC FWIW.

